# Help a Old Witch



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Has anyone seen a mask of the Old Witch from Snow White. My daughter Loves that movie & I want to do something for her for halloween. I've been looking but nothing so far. I know I should make it, but Time Time Time. Anything would be a help. Thanks


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

You could maybe go with a mask like this, I know they will do white hair for you, though you may want to do a repaint, and add the black eyebrows, but I would look for a witch mask that you can change, I didn't find any kind of mask for her.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow! Empty W, that is really close. Thanks! Yeah, with the white hair position her right ( like the picture ) the apple. I don't know why they don't make one, I saw the mask for the Queen before she turns in to the witch & it's uglyer then the old witch. Thanks again.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's a death studio mask, they're pretty good at helping you out and I am actually using the mask for my stirring witch it's really cool, and they'll match their gloves to it.


----------

